# Place to sell phones on rootzwiki



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there a spot where users sell there phones on rootzwiki. I looked but I couldn't find one. I want to sell my Verizon s3 with a tiny screen crack on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

General>rootz classifides

The Galaxy


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What elliott35 said. Link for the lazy


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I personally use Swappa


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I personally use Swappa


I usually do, too.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

What's swappa

-theMichael


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

theMichael said:


> What's swappa
> 
> -theMichael


Swappa - think eBay but for Android devices and less evil. HOWEVER, they don't allow devices with cracked screens, so you can't sell yours there.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Interesting, how much do u think I can get for the phone. The screen is only slightly cracked at the top left very close to the edge.

-theMichael


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

theMichael said:


> Interesting, how much do u think I can get for the phone. The screen is only slightly cracked at the top left very close to the edge.


So if it were me, I'd buy it expecting to repair it. So I would say you need to take the repair costs into account. For the repair process, see ifixit. So eBay has replacement digitizers on sale for ~$25 but this doesn't really help you because, as ifixit shows you, the digitizer is fused to the rest of the body and 95% of people won't have the ability to unfuse and refuse the digitizer to the body of the phone. So this means that they'll have to replace much of the body of the phone as well. These parts are going for $200-250. So according to Swappa, $535 seems to be the going rate for your phone, brand new in box. So to price it, you should combine all of the above information to set yourself to expect ~$335, and perhaps peruse ebay to see if you can increase that price at all. So all of this is if you're expecting to sell to somebody who will be repairing it.

On the other hand, there might be an audience who would be willing to use it with a cracked screen in order to save some money. So maybe initially price it around $435 to see if anybody is interested in that? However, no matter what you do, be VERY VERY clear about the damage to the phone and provide as many pictures of it as possible. If it doesn't sell at $435, then work your way down to ~$335. I bet somebody would buy before you got that low but personally, I wouldn't buy it until more like $300. But I don't think I'm your target buyer either. ;-)


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

link to the sell page if anyone is interested.


----------

